# intensidade vs maximo de reflectividade



## under (14 Set 2009 às 14:06)

boa tarde pessoal
Eu sigo regularmente o radar do IM so que tenho algumas duvidas.Eu costumo ter em "mosaico de radares" e "intensidade de precipitaçao" mas ja andei a cuscar e reparei que da pa escolher um dos radares so que nao sei o que significa o "maximos de reflectividade".
Basicamente qual das opçoes é a mais acertada para ver a quantidade de precipitaçao que caiu?
obrigado.
ps: Coimbra: 1011 hpa, temp: 26.0 cº


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2009 às 14:27)

Para ver a intensidade que caiu, a melhor opção no radar é..
.. ver os registos das estações!  

Estou a brincar, mas com isto a dizer que, de facto além dos produtos da intensidade da precipitação instantânea, da reflectividade, existe o produto da precipitação horária acumulada, mas esse produto, apesar de interessante, tem bastante erro na estimativa! Dá contudo para ver bem sim onde passaram os sistemas, onde choveu mais, etc.. Agora tirar valores mesmo verídicos de lá, é muito arriscado..
Atenção que dos que referiste (máx.reflectividade e intensidade da precipitação) não tiras a precipitação registada! São instantâneos! Isso que queres é como te disse deste 3º produto que referi no parágrafo anterior!

Quanto ao produto da reflectividade, e isto do radar meteorológico é assunto complicado até, em física e electromagnetismo.. Mas basicamente, o radar emite o feixe, que é reflectido pelas partículas com dimensão suficiente (chuva, poeiras, insectos). Esse mapa dá a reflectividade dos objectos portanto (penso que o máximo será o valor máximo na coluna vertical do lugar, mas isso já não tenho certeza..).

Depois "simplesmente" são aplicados algoritmos e fórmulas bem complicadas para transformar esse produto da reflectividade, no que nos mais interessa em Nowcasting, o da intensidade instantânea da precipitação em mm/hora..

Espero que ajude!


----------



## under (14 Set 2009 às 14:37)

...Mais vale manter em "mosaico dos radares" e em "Intensidade da Precipitação (mm/h)"


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2009 às 14:45)

under disse:


> ...Mais vale manter em "mosaico dos radares" e em "Intensidade da Precipitação (mm/h)"



Lá está, depende do que queres!

Se queres ver o que vai e pode acontecer nas horas seguintes sim claro, tens de ver as sequências da intensidade da precipitação ou da reflectividade!

Se queres ter uma ideia depois de algo ter passado, de onde realmente foi mais intensa a chuva, ou uma estimativa "grosseira" de quanto choveu, recorres ao tal produto!


----------



## under (14 Set 2009 às 15:00)

rozzo disse:


> Lá está, depende do que queres!
> 
> Se queres ver o que vai e pode acontecer nas horas seguintes sim claro, tens de ver as sequências da intensidade da precipitação ou da reflectividade!
> 
> Se queres ter uma ideia depois de algo ter passado, de onde realmente foi mais intensa a chuva, ou uma estimativa "grosseira" de quanto choveu, recorres ao tal produto!


segundo o radar de Precipitação acumulada em 1h (radar de coruche),diz que choveu para os lados de setubal as 13 horas,confirma-se?


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2009 às 15:37)

under disse:


> segundo o radar de Precipitação acumulada em 1h (radar de coruche),diz que choveu para os lados de setubal as 13 horas,confirma-se?



Pois lá está, além da estimativa "grosseira".. Também há muito "ruído" envolvido na medição radar, que se nota logo nas imagens de reflectividade, e mesmo depois nas já tratadas da intensidade instantânea..
Naturalmente esse ruído também será propagado para esse produto da acumulada, mesmo que apliquem filtros será impossível filtrar todo o ruído.. Cabe aos utilizadores fazer uma análise razoável do produto, dentro das suas limitações..



Nesse caso particular será ruído, se vires a intensidade, está sempre ali uma mancha azul clara na zona, que não será certamente chuva, mas sim "ruído"!


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2009 às 15:47)

Este radar assemelha-se em alguma coisa ao "Doppler"?


----------



## Aspvl (15 Set 2014 às 21:07)

JAlves disse:


> Exato, também eu!
> 
> Só não sei se essa será a opção mais fiável.



No fundo, o que se depreende do texto é que os máximos de reflectividade (medidos em «décibeis de Z» - dBZ) são mais indicados para situações em que há desenvolvimento vertical. A intensidade de precipitação em mm/h é indicada para as restantes situações.

Os máximos de reflectividade podem ser convertidos em mm/h como se comprova pela seguinte «tabela», que retirei deste site http://www.ipmet.unesp.br/radar/institucional/vira.html

(dBZ)Intervalo	
60 dbzacima de 200 mm/h	
60 dbz100 a 200 mm/h	
50 dbz50 a 100 mm/h	
45 dbz25 a 50 mm/h	
40 dbz12 a 25 mm/h	
35 dbz6 a 12 mm/h	
30 dbz3 a 6 mm/h	
25 dbz1,5 a 3 mm/h	
20 dbz1 a 1,5 mm/h	
15 dbz0,5 a 1 mm/h


----------

